# cnc shark owners around Buffalo,NY



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a cnc shark pro and I wanted to know if there are anyone around Buffalo,NY that would be interested in a get together for shark owners. Exchange ideas and helping each other out,etc.Thank you, Tony


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Tony, where did you buy your Shark?


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought mine at woodworkers store (rockler) on transit rd in Williamsville,ny.


----------



## gary penwright (Aug 19, 2010)

mine has been ordered shark hd


----------

